# "@import"-Syntax in CSS-Datei sinnvoll?



## ricounltd (21. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum CSS-Syntax "@import". Ist diese Variante sinnvoll oder gibt es da irgendwelche Nachteile?

Ich würde diese Variante gern benutzen, da meine CSS-Datei über 5.000 Codezeilen hinausgeht und ich den Überblick verliere.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## peet123 (21. November 2011)

warum ist deine CSS Datei überhaupt so lang?
Kannst du diese nicht vielleicht splitten, weil du auf einigen Seiten nur Teile davon benötigst o.Ä.

@import kannst du natürlich verwenden, ich würde dir aber empfehlen erst zu schauen ob du nicht eventuell etwas aus der Datei entfernen kannst oder verschlanken. Der Browser der das lesen muss bedankt sich.

Außerdem kannst du wenn du die CSS Datei in mehrere kleinere seitenbezogene Dateien aufteilst diese doch viel besser überblicken. Oder brauchst du diese 5k Zeilen bei nur einer/jeder HTML Seite immer alle auf einmal?


----------



## ricounltd (22. November 2011)

Hey, danke dir für deine Antwort.
Warum meine CSS-Datei so lang ist? Nun ja, es handelt sich bei dem Projekt um einen extrem großen Online Shop der eben an bestimmten Stellen viele Klassen und ID's benötigt.

Ich habe die Datei jetzt einigermassen "kürzen" können. Natürlich brauche ich nicht immer alle Elemente auf einer Seite, aber schön finde ich es schon, wenn alles übersichtlich gehalten wird und ich meinen Überblick behalte.


----------

